# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  White balance

## Eduardo Futre

tenho uma Nikon D80 e a minha questão é a seguinte.

como é que vocês afinam o WB para fotografar em aquarios e as fotos n sairem demasiado azuis ou demasiado vermelhas?

eu tenho sempre de dar um jeito nas curves no photoshop....

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ora aí está a maquina que eu ando a ver se consigo testar um dia destes...

Já viste o Post sobre as fotografias com a Canon?


Creio que uso o W/B no automatico...

Onde compraste isso já agora? Tás satisfeito com ela?

----------


## Eduardo Futre

nope, ainda n vi fotos com a canon.

passei de uma D70s para esta. Como sou maçarro pensava que era dinheiro deitado a rua, mas apesar de a D70s ser uma grande maquina, a D80 supera-a de tal forma, que qualquer maçarico nota diferença, principalmente a nivel de definição/resolução.
tem outras coisas interessantes, como permitir fazer fotos a preto e branco, coisa que a D70s n deixava e tem um sofware de tratamento de imagem (com o qual ainda n aprendi a funcionar :P).
 É praticamente superior em tudo, excepto na velocidade de obturador, que na D70 era superior (1/4000 Vs 1/8000) e pouco mais.

estou muitissimo feliz com a troca  :SbSourire2: .

comprei na pixmania

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eu tenho mexido numa D200 (cunhado porreiro) e ando a ver o que vou comprar, tenho uma Sony R1 que é muito boa, mas como profissionalmente vou precisar de uma coisa mais configuravel tou meio limitado. Exprimentei uma canon 400D mas nao gostei muito da maquina, agora queria ver se testava uma nikon D80... 

As fotos dum post aqui na area da fotografia, nesse post fala-se do W/B bem como das tecnicas para tirar fotos aos aquas. 

é este o Post As Lições do João

vai lendo tudo que o W/B tb aparece por lá.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

o que n gostaste na 400D?

----------


## Filipe Simões

Na que exprimentei, por estranho que pareça, mesmo com tripe, e bem iluminadas as fotos nunca saiam em condições, pelo que pensei que ela estivesse com algum problema. 
Trabalhando com ISOs altos (800) velocidades lentas na ordem dos 1/50 com F4 as fotos saiam escuras em ambiente natural, durante o dia no exterior. Ou falhou-me alguma coisa na maquina , ou verdadeiramente tinha um problema.

Achei ainda o corpo pequeno, o peso bom, gostava de ter um visor em cima com todos os settings, basicamente foi isso que achei.

Curiosamente hoje depois de deixar o post, vieram entregar-me outra para exprimentar. 
De qualquer forma e depois de ter investigado um pouco encontrei algumas pessoas com o mesmo problema espalhadas pelo mundo, e atribuiram o facto à falta de qualidade da lente que vem com o o kit. Não sei se só seria isso, ou se efectivamente a teria um problema. 

Em relação à nikon nao tenho nada a dizer que ainda nao a experimentei (D80). Em relação à D200, um espetaculo, mas segundo investiguei elas tecnologicamente são praticamente identicas, diferenciando-se mais em 'mariquices', e no corpo da maquina (plasticos). De qualquer forma, 500 euros a mais de uma para a outra faz sempre com que me incline para uma D80. 

Como sao maquinas para usar profissionalmente, não estará nunca fora de questão upgrades, mas primeiro virá uma dessas, D80, 400D, ou D200... depende de como o sol aqui dos algarves me bater na mona, e se conseguir vender o Aqua ou não.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

A D200 e a D80 são muito diferentes, apesar de n parecer, em coisas que realmente fazem diferença... dai que o preço de uma para a outra seja tão diferente.
Digo isto, pq quando saiu toda a gente tinha a mesma opinião que eu, que elas eram iguais, excepto a nivel de obturador, mas depois veio um gajo explicar as diferenças e pq e que eram importantes. Faziam sentido, mas agora ja n me lembro quais eram :P

N conheço as maquinas canon, mas as nikon têm a possibilidade de adaptarem a exposição... se as fotos sairem escuras, dá para defenir  a leitura para expor as fotos mais um pouco.

suponho que as canon, que são quase equivalentes, tenham uma função semelhante.

de resto as canon gnham numas coisas e perdem noutras. Ente a 350D e a D70s a diferença era pouca. Agora com a 400D e a D80 idem, se bem que penso que a D80 leve alguma vantagem.
A nivel de imagem a D80 leva a bicicleta a nivel de definição, mas a nivel de gestão de iso, n sei se canon é melhor.
mas lá está, são diferenças minimas.
Nunca gostei do tamamnho das canon. Parece que encaixam mal na mao, por serem demasiado pequenas. Por outro lado são mais leves, o que é uma vantagem quando temos de andar com elas ao pescoço durante muito tempo.


de qualqer das formas esotu a flar um bocado de cor, pq ja n me lembro das diferenças (foram as duas entre as quais estive indeciso), por isso toma la o link da comparação entre 400D, D80 e D200

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/comp..._d200&show=all

espero que te ajude

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ja tinha visto o link e tenho andado em vários foruns. 

A D200 e a D80 diferem essencialmente no corpo, e nas ditas mariquices, uma tem no visor as configuraçoes, e a outra não. A 200 permite mais opções de personalizaçao de configurações que a 80. De resto é tudo praticamente identico, creio que até utilizam o mesmo sensor. Uma tem plasticos e a outra é à seria. 
De todos os criticos que ouvi nenhum recomendava a 200 pela 80, pois nao encontravam a justificaçao para os tais 500 euros. Mas se os tiveres e se nao fizer falta, pois também diziam que nao se perdia nada. 

Um dia ainda me deixas exprimentar a tua  :Smile: 

Conseguiste dar com o W/B correcto?

Curiosamente, ambas usam o sensor da SONY... que também é usado na sony alpha e na sony R1 (a que eu tenho para venda)



viste o post que te deixei lá atrás?

----------


## Eduardo Futre

deixei-me de tretas e meti em automatico o WB  :Wink: . Depois se for preciso, dou minimos toques.

os sensores são exactamente os mesmo, entre a D200 e D80


quando quiseres podes vir experimentar a D80. trazes uns corais e tal :P lol
quando e que te dá jeito?

qual resposta e que querias que eu visse?

----------


## Filipe Simões

a que tinha o link para o post  as liçoes do joao... é um post verdaeiramente 5 estrelas onde podes aprender muito sobre fotografar aquarios

corais nao tenho grande coisa, e tou a vender o aquario completo, nem mudas tenho, a minha vida é uma tristeza nesse campo... eheheheh

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ja nem me lembrava.
li abocado antes de sair de casa e nunca mais me lembrei. deixo a leitura para amanha

----------

